# JUUL or envii fit



## raihaan (11/7/17)

hi guys is there any vendor that has stock of these closed systems as i need something for on the go


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/17)

raihaan said:


> hi guys is there any vendor that has stock of these closed systems as i need something for on the go



Nope... I still don't know why no Vendors have jumped on the opportunity. I have ordered both from overseas because they seem to be the two that people rave about.

My Fit is on it's way... limited edition green.


----------



## raihaan (11/7/17)

yeah i was also thinking about getting the juul overseas but just wanted to see who has here 

thanks uncle rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (17/7/17)

Maybe try for a group buy?


----------

